# Cayenne pepper question again



## blondutahguy (Sep 6, 2009)

what kind of chili would be good to be used instead of cayenne peppers in a buffalo sauce recipe? I bought chile arbol, new mexico chiles, and california chiles, but i have no clue if they are good replacements... help!


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2009)

It depends on what you are looking for. Chilis are a very personal thing. You can really use any you like. It is up to your taste.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 6, 2009)

Take your pick:

ChilePlants.com - Chile Chart

Enjoy!


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 6, 2009)

What the heck.... use all three! In moderation, of course!

These fresh or dried?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually, none of the chilis you mention would make really good substitutes for Buffalo Sauce ingredients (except for perhaps the chili arbol), unless you like your sauce rather meek & mild.  The vinegar-based hot pepper sauces used in making Buffalo Sauce are traditionally made from truly hot peppers like cayenne, Tabasco, etc., etc.  The New Mexico & California chili peppers don't come even remotely close heatwise.

What's the ingredient list for the Buffalo Sauce recipe you're interested in?


----------

